# How to burn the bondholders without buring the depositors



## Expat64 (27 Nov 2010)

Interesting article here about how to burn a bank's bond holders - but without burning the depositors:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/newsnight/paulmason/2010/11/ireland_corpse_bank_vs_zombie.html


----------

